# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Controle de fosfatos - Ricardo Miozzo

## Julio Macieira

*Controle de fosfatos* 

Artigo de *Ricardo Miozzo*
Editor da *Revista @qua*

http://www.aqua.brz.net

----------


## Santos Madeira

Bom dia companheiro Julio, diga-me uma coisa por favor, voçe consegue entrar no site http://www.aqua.brz.net ??? já dei voltas e mais voltas e não consigo, saberá o companheiro o que se passa???Obrigado pela atenção. Um abralço amigo . Madeira

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Boas Santos :Olá:  

Este sítio está desativado, por isto não consegues acessar. :yb668:

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

> *Controle de fosfatos* 
> 
> Artigo de *Ricardo Miozzo*
> Editor da *Revista @qua*
> 
> http://www.aqua.brz.net


Julio,
que aula!!!  :bompost:  Vc nao tem ideia de como me ajudou, estou começando agora com um aquario 80*80*60
Valeu demais,
Um grande abraço
Márcio.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio,
> que aula!!!  Vc nao tem ideia de como me ajudou, estou começando agora com um aquario 80*80*60
> Valeu demais,
> Um grande abraço
> Márcio.


Olá Márcio  :Olá: 

Agradeço o seu comentário, mas... o seu a seu dono.

O artigo em causa é do nosso amigo e seu conterrâneo Ricardo Miozzo, que nos deu a honra de autorizar a sua divulgação em RF

----------

